# Katie - 3/30/2008



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Heres Katie.....:wavey:​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's a very pretty girl! Great pics!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

She's a beauty. I love the one with her Bo-bear. She looks young. How old is she?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you. Katie is almost 17 months old  Yeah, She loves her brownie bear. Actually she also has a white "Fuzzy Bear" that she has played with since she was a little baby


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww too cute! She's a beauty!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She's become a beauty!!.Love her color!.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwww....thanks guys


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty girl! (your shower curtain is pretty too!) she has the best smile...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Katies actually has a bear that has not been destuffed! I did not know that was possible with a Golden.

She is very pretty.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Katie is a happy faced girl. What a sweetie.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Verey expressive looking face. She is a cutie!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is super cute! She reminds me of my Danny.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

First off: Katie is yummilicious gorgeous!!!!!

Next: I saw the 'date' in the title and freaked!!!!! Whew! Alls good though!!!

Now more pics of that yummy girl please!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh sorry didnt mean to scare you. Shes as healthy as a horse  Thank you for your kind words


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Katie is a very pretty girl and love her big smile in the picture in front of the bubble bath.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a pumpkin, I love her gorgeous golden smile! Great pics.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

She is just beeeautiful!! Great photos!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

The title was a bit scarey. I'm glad she's doing great. Cute pictures.

Are you still thinking of breeding her?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a cutie!! She sure has a big smile!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Post deleted per request.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Awww puppies! Ifound it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

............


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow and Becky is ok with this ... Since Katie is so young.. but that is between you to... if its true..Good luck


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Real Nice.


----------

